# Which Flowers Give a Chance for Cookies??? And other items that give cookies..



## arbra (May 7, 2018)

So as the title suggests, what flowers give a chance for a cookie.  I have tried giving event flowers, but have not received any cookies so far, has anyone gotten a cookie off a flower?

I am aware of the following items in general that give cookies:

Tuna - Always gives cookie
Koi - Always gives cookie
Napoleonfish Fish - Always Gives Cookie

Fish Greater than 100 bells, but not including the three listed above - Sometimes gives Cookie

100 bell fish - Rarely gives Cookie (but it is possible)

fish less than 100 bells - Unknown - I have never gotten a cookie, but don't know if it is just a really, really, really low rate.

Perfect Fruit - Sometimes to Rarely gives Cookie - I seem to go in spurts, I will have a run where I get cookies with every perfect fruit, then have a drought where I do not.  As rare as perfect fruit are (at least for me) I think they should always give a cookie.

Seashells - Unknown - I have never gotten a cookie, but don't know if it is just a really, really, really low rate.

Bugs greater than 100 bells - sometimes gives cookies
100 bell bugs - rarely gives cookies
Bugs less than 100 bells - Unknown - I have never gotten a cookie, but don't know if it is just a really, really, really low rate.

flowers - Unknown - I have never gotten a cookie, but don't know if it is just a really, really, really low rate.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 7, 2018)

I have never gotten a cookie for giving my campers any kind of flowers, and I've tried regular, hybrids, and event flowers at this point. I may try to grow some off season event flowers to test it out, but I think I'm finished giving away my hybrids since it appears we either don't get any cookies for trading the flowers, or the chances are too low to make it worth it to give away a rare flower.


----------

